# nfaa rule changes



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

twofinger said:


> i have read that nfaa is considering dropping some finger divisions. can some one fill me in.


No idea if this is complete. Seems a little short from the States. Page 2 has HQ agenda item about eliminating shooting styles/classes. 

http://www.floridaarchery.org/NFAA_2017_Agenda2.pdf


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Looking to combine rather than eliminate from what I've heard.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Your NFAA State Director should have received an email with a package of the NFAA Agenda Items to be considered by the Board of Directors at their meeting which will be in Yankton right after the NFAA Outdoor National.

I've posted a copy on the Washington State Archery Association Facebook page. https://www.facebook.com/groups/washingtonarchery/?ref=bookmarks 

Yes, a lot of them involve reducing the total number of divisions / styles, in part by combining some of the fingers styles:
Combine Freestyle Limited and Bowhunter Freestyle Limited
Combine Barebow and Bowhunter
Combine Traditional and Longbow


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Hope those pass, Cutting down the number of classes is a start. Now get rid of my age class, Silver Senior and change senior to 60 and above


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

rsarns said:


> Hope those pass, Cutting down the number of classes is a start. Now get rid of my age class, Silver Senior and change senior to 60 and above


I agree x2 and do the 60 age as the senior class too


----------



## twofinger (Feb 12, 2012)

thanks for the information i am all for them combining classes there ain't very many of us left.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

I turned in an agenda item very similar to this about 3 years ago and could not even get this to be brought out of committee for a vote. Oh gee I guess folks are tired of the participation awards being handed out on a National and Sectional level. I hope this passes this time.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

combine barebow and bowhunter, combine freestyle limited and bowhunter freestyle limited, combine longbow and trad recurve. also eliminate all of the senior divisions except one starting at 60 years old. all of which I think this a good idea except longbow. along with about 50 other petitions

Gary


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Gary what you need to do is write up a 15 signature item that you can transfer at the meeting to the proper form when you get there making the change taking out longbow and recurve. That way you will be a step ahead of the rest of the directors. Call me if you have any questions.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## trainer_will (Aug 26, 2008)

If they eliminate freestyle limited as a class in the youth divisions, then I feel they will kill off the class in the adult classes in the future. If youth can not compete in FSL, then most will either switch to shoot a different class or will get frustrated having to shoot against FS shooters and possibly quit the sport. Without the youth shooting this class, we will loose the potential the gain more shooters as very few people switch from release to fingers. We already have such low numbers already but to kill off the classes that feed into them will just make things worse.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Why is FSL worth keeping?
That is the question that needs to be asked of a LOT of classes.


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

grantmac said:


> Why is FSL worth keeping?
> That is the question that needs to be asked of a LOT of classes.


There ARE a bunch of people who like to shoot FSL. I do not want to take up a release aid. Nor do I REALLY want to switch to a recurve, although I have dabbled with that.

So if they got rid of FSL, there would be no where for me to go (other than compete against release shooters).

I DO see an option for collapsing the BHFSL into FSL as our scores are not much different.

It was nice at Vegas the past three years, there have been about 30 of us Compound Fingers (which is FSL and BHFSL combined). That is a reasonable number.

Of course that is also both Male and Female together, and all the Adult age groups together.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Recurve is the future of finger shooting. Getting the NFAA to channel shooters that direction just makes sense.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Here we go again, We need to cut back on awards and styles BUT NOT MY STYLE. Folks this is a serious issue and it is time to stop giving participation awards at Tournaments, combine styles and get rid of all the extra Senior division.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

let`s also not forget about all the barebow classes too those classes need change also ? > but remember this the invention of the compound bow in America made archery what it is today and the main reason most archery organizations exist and make money not any other type of bow,so when classes are dropped or lost we all need to be careful with lost compound bow classes ?


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

If one were to look at per capita participation and club closures it becomes very apparent that archery has survived despite the compound, not because of it.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

grantmac said:


> If one were to look at per capita participation and club closures it becomes very apparent that archery has survived despite the compound, not because of it.


 Survived: yes archery would still be around without the compound,but it would be a much smaller group of archers. the invention of the compound bow has opened many doors of opportunity to a much better archery world for all ages.i do not want to go back to the horse and buggy days" longbow", that I started with so to speak,i still like a long bow and recurves but as you get older weaker and don`t see as well the compound bow makes bowhunting easier for many of us and I do keep my freezer full yet with a compound bow !


----------



## twofinger (Feb 12, 2012)

so if these pass then what? i shoot compound bare bow long stab. so if we are combined with bow hunter do bare bow rules apply or bowhunter.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

If any of these pass there will be changes so lets wait for the final changes to hit the books. twofinger have you contacted your NFAA Director to give your opinion on what you want ?? I would suggest you do this if you haven't


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Bhfsl, BH and longbow are gone. Combined is a nice way to say it but they are gone. I fully supported these proposals just wish they would have also consolidated the age groups some.


----------



## pilotmill (Dec 10, 2008)

I am for reducing the classes. I will still shoot the equipment I enjoy and still attend the state shoots when I can. Nostalgia is nice and I enjoy string walking but it doesn't pay the bills.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

You can still walk the string in the combined class. As Ren said it's BH that was functionally dropped.


----------



## Astroguy (Oct 11, 2013)

twofinger said:


> so if these pass then what? i shoot compound bare bow long stab. so if we are combined with bow hunter do bare bow rules apply or bowhunter.


That's a good point! Any anchor point, and aiming technique. In an NFAA sightless class is heading toward WA Barebow. The older Barebow long rod clicker shooters are going to have to die off before the NFAA conforms to the rest of the worlds Barebow rules. Then the new shooters in the class will demand the switch. And the freestyled NFAA Barebow will lose its longrods and clickers. That's a good step to take to begin training archers to compete across the world in true Barebow.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

The attempt at establishing a WA Barebow did not pass, BB and BH will shoot under NFAA BB rules and TRAD and Longbow will shoot under TRAD rules.


----------



## jbr96 (Dec 18, 2016)

archer_nm said:


> The attempt at establishing a WA Barebow did not pass, BB and BH will shoot under NFAA BB rules and TRAD and Longbow will shoot under TRAD rules.


So, where do "most" WA Barebow folks end up shooting with NFAA? 

I'm new to the sport (about 11 months) and am most comfortable with a string-walking, WA Barebow (recurve) format. For NFAA shoots I've tried Trad, but really haven't been able to adjust well to gap (and face-walking didn't work out at all). I know shooting NFAA Barebow would allow string-walking, but everyone else was shooting compound, so I wasn't sure what, if any, disadvantage I'd be at.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Some WA BB Style shoot with Trad and some shoot NFAA BB with the compounders. But at Vegas we all shoot together and it is one of our largest shoots.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

You'll shoot BB at heavy disadvantage.


----------

